# Mouse autoscrolling: how to slow it down?



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

Hallo.

I came across a feature on my mouse whereby you click down on the scroll wheel. A litte arrow up/arrow down icon appears on the Word document/web page and if you pull the mouse down a little the page starts scrolling down automatically. Autoscroll I gather the feature is.

Trouble is that the feature doesn't appear to be analogue. You click the scroll wheel, the icon appears and you draw the mouse down slowly. Nothing happens until you reach a certain point then the page starts to scroll down. But too quickly to read at normal speed

Is there a way of slowing down the autoscroll speed. I tried adjusting the rate at which the page scrolls down using the scroll wheels roll function (standard is 3 lines so I set it at 1). This does slow down the rate at which I roll down a page by scrolling but has no effect on autoscroll speed.

Any ideas?

Cheers

Iano


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Generally the way this works, is that the closer to the up arrow/down arrow icon you are, the slower it goes. The farther away you go, the faster it scrolls. Try keeping your mouse a bit closer to the icon and see if that helps. It should start scrolling almost right away when you move it a few pixels up or down, and it will scroll very slowly.
The other thing to check is going to Start -> Control Panel -> Mouse and looking for any kind of settings for it in there. I didn't find any for mine, but I'm on a laptop, so I won't have the same mouse drivers/settings as you will have.


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Ralck,

Move after a couple of pixels - it is not. I click on the scroll wheel then move 10mm on screen before there is any scrolling. There are three speeds: move the first 10mm and you get slow (but too fast to read) move another 10mm and it goes to fairly quick, move another 10mm and it races by. 3 speeds and stop - that's all.

There is nothing in the mouse options about it other than the scroll speed applicable when rolling the scroll wheel - this doesn't influence autoscroll speed however.

Whaddya reckon?


----------

